# Layers in Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2



## deepcore

Hi
I can't figure out how to layer two different photos in Corel Paint Shop 
Pro Photo X2. I can duplicate the same photo and work with those 
layers.
Anyone know how? I need Photo B layered under Photo A (in this case so I can erase portions of Phot A to let portions of Photo B show thur Photo A).
I have th X2 book but it's not clear in there (about this).
Thanks


----------



## skieur

1. Load in your first photo into Paintshop Pro.

2. Go up to Edit at the top and choose/click on Copy

3. Clear first photo and load in second photo.

4. Go up to Edit and click on Paste as New Layer

5. You now have 2 layers with 2 different photos.

6. At the right hand side of your screen the layer menue should show up along with a transparency slider at 100%.

7. Adjust the slider according to how you want to merge the two layers.

skieur


----------

